# Steam Spiele Updates verhindern Funktion entfernt?



## FreeZatE (1. September 2014)

Hallo Leite,


Möchte gerne bei GTA4 die automatischen Spieleupdates entfernen.
Doch leider steht dieser Punkt nicht mehr zu Auswahl. Früher stand da immer "dieses Spiel nicht aktualisieren"
und jetzt kann man nur noch Sachen auswählen, die ein Update beinhalten. Wird die Funktion entfernt?
Ist es bei euch auch so? Bei anderen Spielen ist es ebenfalls so.

mfg


----------



## BabaYaga (1. September 2014)

*AW: Steam Spiele Updates verhindern Funktion entfernt???*

Ja, sieht so aus als hätten sie die Option rausgepatched. War mir bislang noch nicht aufgefallen weil ich das so gut wie nie verwende.
Hab bei mir mal ein paar Spiele durchgesehen und man hat 3 Wahlmöglichkeiten von denen keinen beinhaltet das Spiel nie zu updaten ^^.


----------



## FreeZatE (1. September 2014)

*AW: Steam Spiele Updates verhindern Funktion entfernt???*

JA, dachte schon das Problem liegt bei mir. Werde sofort den Steam Support anschreiben. Warum werden vorhandene Funktionen entfernt? Warum bleibt dem Käufer nicht die Wahl überlassen, ob er seine Spiele updatet.


----------



## Ion (2. September 2014)

*AW: Steam Spiele Updates verhindern Funktion entfernt???*



FreeZatE schrieb:


> Warum bleibt dem Käufer nicht die Wahl überlassen, ob er seine Spiele updatet.


 Weil Spiele derart verbuggt auf den Markt geschmissen werden, das einige von ihnen ohne Day-One Patch erst gar nicht starten. 
Die Funktion wurde daher wohl entfernt, da sie kaum einer genutzt hat.


----------



## Shona (2. September 2014)

*AW: Steam Spiele Updates verhindern Funktion entfernt???*

EDIT: Einfach ignorieren hab gedacht es geht um die Funktion im allgemeinen, also das dieses Drop-Down Menu nicht mehr da ist


----------



## XT1024 (2. September 2014)

*AW: Steam Spiele Updates verhindern Funktion entfernt???*

Soll ich die drei Möglichkeiten mal übersetzen? 
Ein _nicht aktualisieren_ sehe ich auch dort nicht.


----------



## Shona (2. September 2014)

*AW: Steam Spiele Updates verhindern Funktion entfernt???*



XT1024 schrieb:


> Soll ich die drei Möglichkeiten mal übersetzen?


 Nein ich kann Englisch...Hab gedacht es geht um das Drop-Down-Menu das dies weg wäre und hab nicht gelesen was da drin steht weil es mich nicht interessiert.

@TE
Hier General Discussions :: Steam Client Beta ein Topic starten, am besten in Englisch weil du sonst zu geflamt wirst, undauf Antwort hoffen.


----------

